# A Sailor's Christmas



## Stoker (24 Dec 2010)

Twas the night before Christmas
As the seas tossed and turned,
Past a vast floating house with a man
at the stern

I had come down the smokestack
with presents to give,
and to see just who
In this house would live

I looked all about,
and a strange sight I did see,
No tinsel, No presents,
Not even a tree

No stocking by mantle,
Just belongings strapped down,
Only pictures of loved ones hung
On the walls all around

With the creaking of steel,
And the engines soft hum,
I knew in a flash just
How far they had come

For this house was different,
It was dark,damp, and eerie.
I'd found the home of a sailor
Once I could see clearly

A sailor lay sleeping
Curled up in his rack
Dreaming of family
And when he'd be back

His face was quite gentle,
Though the bed was quite small,
Not how I'd pictured a
Canadian sailor at all

I realized the families
That I visited this night
Owe their lives to such heroes
Who were willing to fight

Soon round the world
The children would play,
And grownups would celebrate
A bright Christmas Day

They all enjoyed freedom
12 Months of the year
Because of brave fighting folks
Like the one lying here

I couldn't help wonder
How many lay along,
On a sweltering Christmas eve
In a land far from home

This one simple thought
Brought a tear to my eye,
I dropped to my knees
And started to cry

The sailor awakened
And I heard in a gruff voice
"Santa don't cry,
This life is my choice"

"I fight for my freedom,
I don't ask for more,
My life is the sea,
I'm salt to the core"

The sailor rolled over
And went back to sleep
I couldn't control it,
and continued to weep

I kept watching for hours
So silent and still
And wondered if this
Was his families will

I didn't want to leave
On this cold,dark, night,
This guardian of honour
So willing to fight

Then the sailor rolled over
With a voice soft and pure
Whispered, "Carry on Santa,
It's Christmas Day, all is secure"

One look at my watch,
And I knew he was right
Merry Christmas my friend
And to all a good night

The night before Christmas was first adapted by a Peacekeeping soldier serving in Cyprus, entitled "The Soldier". This is a nautical adaption of that poem by Cpl. Shawn Kent.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 Dec 2010)

Good one!!


----------



## ItsJustOscar (3 Jul 2011)

Awesome, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stoker (5 Dec 2011)

Seeing that it is the season


----------



## Stoker (8 Dec 2011)

A new version

A Sailors Christmas

‘Twas the night before Christmas he sailed the open sea, alone on the stern of his ship,
Life jacket in hand, night flare on his hip.
I landed on the quarter deck with presents to give,
And soon realized how a sailor lived.

I looked all about but there was no tree,
Only the cold dark night and waves as far as you could see,
The ship only decorated with navigation lights,
Lying still in the water, ready to fight.

When off in the distance another ship appeared,
With fuel tanks empty and fridges cleared.
Limping slow through the water she came alongside,
Dump lights came on, gun lines fired.
Lines were passed without a sound,
Dump workers cleared as span wires tensioned down.
With the enemy near provisions had to be passed quick,
Span wires slackened and equipment slipped.

No one slept sound thinking of vacation,
When a loud bang occurred followed by bong bongs and action stations,
Now everyone’s up; and the tension is tight,
The ship has been hit; the manning pool dressed, ready to fight.
Fires, floods & disasters of all kinds,
Section base teams race with home on their minds.
The ship must be saved from the cold dark night,
Men and women work hard so as to float, move, and fight.

As the cold salt sea crashed over the stern,
The ship lists to port as she leans into a turn.
Engineers bring the ship up in speed, and the navigator plots a course for west,
Air crews and deck department ready equipment for a vessel in distress.
Just prior to arriving at the danger site,
Four pips are made and flying stations piped.
Sea Kings and boat crews head off into the night,
Soon the mother ship would be out of sight.
Men and women race against time no matter the cost,
Sea Kings and boat crews return; no lives lost.

I couldn’t help but wonder how many sailors lay alone,
Missing their families and thinking of home.
My eyes filled with tears, I looked away for a short time
Thinking of the weight carried on their shoulders and what must go through their mind
After drying my eyes a salty voice said to me:
“After six months away, this is but one night at sea.”

I stood watch with the lifebuoy sentry; bundled up in floater suits,
His socks soaking wet, his feet froze in his boots.
When I asked what he thinks about standing for hours alone,
He looked straight in my eyes and said: “My family at home.”

With a clang and a clatter,
The Commanding Officer came up the ladder,
Telling the bosn mate to make the pipe,
Close up special sea duty men, were heading north and will be home tonight.
Part ship hands prepare to come alongside,
Smiling faces move throughout the ship with a great sense of pride.
Back home everyone lay peaceful in the warmth of their beds,
At sea a sailor barely gets a chance to rest his or her head.
Soon around the world the children would play,
Because the “Real” Santa Claus would be home today.

He put his hand on my shoulder and gave me a smile,
Because he knew he would be home for the birth of his child.
I didn’t want to leave when the lifebuoy sentry looked at me,
He said: “Don’t worry Santa all is secure on the Northern Sea.”
With a wink and a wave as I flew out of sight,
“Merry Christmas Sailor and to all a good night!”

Adaptation by Master Seamen Denis Duquette December 2007


----------



## Stoker (16 Dec 2012)

Might as well give this a bump. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Dec 2012)

HMS Edinburgh Christmas Video 2012


----------



## Stoker (24 Dec 2014)

Giving this a bump.Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Dec 2014)

Yes, the best of the season to all.   :subbies:


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Dec 2014)

Merry Ho Ho all!  :christmas happy:


----------

